# wanted to share my Girl's newest Trick !



## Bitibirdlover (Dec 21, 2015)

Good evening! I thought you all would enjoy watching my little girl showing off her new (and very first ) trick. She learned in a matter of days. And I have faith that she will learn more tricks too.






Thanks for looking !


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She's amazing! :thumbsup:

Very well done and such a cutie. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Very Cute. She is very clever..


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Lol, I love it!!!


----------



## Stitcher (Dec 30, 2015)

That is adorable! It's amazing how intelligent these birds can be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a clever little girl, the power of millet is strong LOL.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a darling! She's so very clever, too


----------



## Bitibirdlover (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks! She is very inquisitive . An explorer. She begs to come out of her cage and loves sitting on the tree stand we bought for the birds. She will fly down (wings clipped though, I bought her that way :/ ) and explore the house if we let her. She figured out how to escape from the cage,so we keep the doors pinned shut ,just in case now.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

she is so cute  how did you teach her to spin like that ? adorable


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

What a wonderful little trick you have taught her. Clever budgie!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Very cute and smart


----------



## Bitibirdlover (Dec 21, 2015)

Island said:


> she is so cute  how did you teach her to spin like that ? adorable


I learned from this Michael . He also sells a book, which I have and love the valuable information it contains, very much.

Parrot Wizard - Parrot Training, Shows, & Consultations by Michael Sazhin


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Island said:


> she is so cute  how did you teach her to spin like that ? adorable


Turn around/spin chains nicely to target/touch training (where the bird will follow the stick and touch to earn a reward). Once they are targeting, you get them to follow the stick in a circle, then say the new cue word, click and reward. You can make that circle smaller, and fade the stick until it becomes a gesture with your finger. Over time you shape it into a turn around on the spot.


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

Bitibirdlover said:


> I learned from this Michael . He also sells a book, which I have and love the valuable information it contains, very much.
> 
> Parrot Wizard - Parrot Training, Shows, & Consultations by Michael Sazhin


It was Michael's videos of Duke which inspired me to start clicker training too!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

I see AnneMarie and WIKI in the shadows over there. I love to see Wiki work with the clicker. Her wisdom with training issues is amazing and Wiki does all the work, HaHa!!

Keep up the good work with your little sweetie, Jo Ann


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

She's super cute!!!


----------

